# My Chevrolet app does not turn on AC



## JerryK (Nov 1, 2011)

2016 generation 2 premiere. When using my key fob remotely air conditioning works fine. When using the My Chevrolet app the engine turns on but the AC does not come on. I have asked the dealer and they have no answer. I have tried reloading the app with no success Any ideas?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Normal (but not desirable) behavior. Both my Premier, and our LT do the same. No AC when starting with the App. Doesn't make any sense, I agree.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same, 2016. It comes on, but VERY low fan speed. Don't know why it's programmed that way. Keyfob remote start does something actually useful.


----------

